# Alum Crappie tourney OCT 5



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Anybody else fishing it?

Josh can't make it so I am teaming up with Fishslim. This should be a bunch of fun whether we catch any fish or not


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

You are going all out on this one, interesting.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

ying6 said:


> You are going all out on this one, interesting.


All out? I don't even have my number 1 crappie partner for this one. Josh had a conflict.

Troy goes salmon fishing with me but crappie, nah, we fish differently It will be a day filled with arguments and conflicts, just like on your boat with your partners.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Never mind, I found the info.


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

Myself and another OGFer will be fishing this tourney. This group wants to start a small series for central Ohio next year. It is very important that you fellows take it easy on us.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

"slowtroller" - you are the pro... we are just looking to have fun


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

looks like i am headed to delaware this weekend then. dont want to get in anyones way.


on second thought i may just drag my sea hag out for a boat ride and gps everyones spots


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

does anyone have the link for the website for this tourney.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

NewbreedFishing said:


> does anyone have the link for the website for this tourney.


Mitch, It is in the tournament forum


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

slowtroller said:


> Myself and another OGFer will be fishing this tourney. This group wants to start a small series for central Ohio next year. It is very important that you fellows take it easy on us.


I'm glad you will be there or I wouldn't know who to follow around all day

See you on Saturday.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Heck with the following Saturday, I am already out glassing the water to see where those Lunds are! 
Nice to be able to drive by every day to see what is going on!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

ying6 said:


> Heck with the following Saturday, I am already out glassing the water to see where those Lunds are!
> Nice to be able to drive by every day to see what is going on!


And this is new?

I wasn't going to be able to fish this one due to work travel conflicts. I'm glad that changed so now I can even if I do have to fish with Troy

I know NewBreed can't follow me around his boat won't run that slow I think Snyd is going to start bringing at least 3 hats to every tourney.


----------



## COCC (Mar 20, 2013)

Looking forward to a great day of fishing!


----------



## Talonman (Sep 12, 2013)

I would be there but I have to work the 5th and 6th...

12 hour shifts too... Rats!


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes I did have to get another partner, John is still seasick from Lundy and Josh blowing by us Sat. My run of not catching many fish held true Sat. But all in all had a great time as always. I wanted to move to where the fish were but my partner made me stay put.


----------



## Talonman (Sep 12, 2013)

Just wondering if Lundy has a Lund boat?

If so, what one?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Talonman said:


> Just wondering if Lundy has a Lund boat?
> 
> If so, what one?


This one


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

Lundy said:


> This one


LMAO 



Ron


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

I think Mitch goes so fast that I may just leave my hat at home next time. I am thinking about getting in the tournament also. My son has his last socer tournament but I might be able to get out of going. If I can, I will be there on saturday.


----------



## CRAPPIECOMMANDER (Feb 25, 2006)

Should be good fishing Saturday I think Troy and I were able to give most of the 9-10" fish sore mouths now maybe the big girls will get a chance to bite 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

I was wondering why everyone was so quiet Saturday.. now it all makes sense. Going to beat up on a poor non crappie guy again this weekend.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Well what a party this is gonna be i am going to actually sit in the front of a boat spider rigging. That will be a new experience used to be the anchor on the back making sure we are not sinking Kim and i will not be hard to spot it will be the only spider rigging boat with one a.d.d.jig casting guy chucking big joshy swims and trying to watching my second spider pole.  Kim best part about having me as your partner i will not miss any large crappies that you will be hooking again like last saturday because i am the best net man this world has seen. Mike the planer boards are only allowed out to the sides 40 feet so others can fish the area also. Anyone prefishing near Howard road please put a sign up in your boat and say hi to Mike as he drives by 2-5 Times a hour scoping you out. At least wave at any vehicle going by he will change rides regularly. Gonna be fun time


----------



## COCC (Mar 20, 2013)

Here is the roster and launch order as it stands today for the Alum Tournament this Saturday. There are also at least 5 teams I have talked to registering the morning of as well.

Team 1	Ron Gibson Robert L. Perkins
Team 2	Mark Reeves	Amanda Peirano
Team 3	Randy Woodyard	Jim
Team 4	Bill Baker TBA
Team 5	Darcie Briggs	TBA
Team 6	Mark Shepherd	
Team 7	Kim Endsley Troy Becker
Team 8	Todd Hicks Mike Erbland
Team 9	Mike Yinger Kevin Mallon
Team 10 Scott Dunning Chad Osborne


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

I am going to be on the lake but still debating if i want enter the tourney with my g-friend. Should be a good bite.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

I sure will I could make it but as it looks right now I am not able to wiggle my way out of another commitment.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Sorry - Meant to say wish I could make it - There is still a chance but its a slim chance.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

NewbreedFishing said:


> I am going to be on the lake but still debating if i want enter the tourney with my g-friend.


Wouldn't that be a partner upgrade?


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

We were coming out of up North late Tues. eve and at the 36/37 bridge there were millions and millions of shad waiting to move upstream. Guess what will follow these guys.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

LOL Ugghhh!! 

Snyd is a good partner but needs to bust my chops and make us move when things slow down. I think our downfall may be holesitting too long.
I do need to train the seahag to be my partner as Snyders son (Wyatt) is about ready to step it up and break into the big leagues here in the next year or so.





Lundy said:


> Wouldn't that be a partner upgrade?


----------



## freshwater_newb (May 16, 2013)

I was just about to offer my services, to any captained but not yet seconded boats, in addition to swearing a blood oath to Mitch to not ever reveal any of his spots or secrets, when I was reminded my my lovely wife that her father and his wife will be returning to visit us again this weekend. 

As I spent their last weeks' Sunday visit fishing Alum all day, I realized I'd just better stand down instead.

Ready to second next time though if anyone needs another fisherman.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

I agree with what Mitch said, my problem is, I am just to nice to tell someone we need to move. He's also good finding the crappie and we fish most of the same spots.
Yeah - My son is wanting to starting fishing the tournaments with me but I still think he is a year or two away. So as long as Mitch doesn't dump me for a more pretty person I am still his partner for a couple more years.
It doesn't look like I am going to be able to make it on saturday but I hope all goes well for those out on the water.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Well who won it?


----------



## COCC (Mar 20, 2013)

Here are the top 3 finishers, congratulations guys!

Todd Hicks Mike Erbland
Kim Endsley Troy Becker
Mike Yinger Kevin Mallon


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Great tourney congrats to the winners man were the weights close again. We were on fish almost the whole day went thru 14 dozen minnows and i can say i am wore out. Thanks again Kim for letting me fill in for Josh you guys have been dialed in on the fish there last couple weeks. Congrats to Mike and Kevin you stuck to your program and it produced big fish. They had big fish and another big one. All i can say is fish were caught about everyway you could by the teams today fish were very busy if you found the right depth they were.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

It was fun having you on board again, as usual. You are like the energizer bunny You were sure busy yesterday.

We caught a bunch of fish yesterday, including some very nice ones, but came up just a little short yet again. Other than getting soaked 3 times it was a great day on the water

I THINK these were the final result weights for 8 fish weighed.


Todd Hicks Mike Erbland - 7.22 lbs
Kim Endsley Troy Becker - 7.17 lbs
Mike Yinger Kevin Mallon - 7.03 lbs

Congratulations to Todd and Mike for the winning and to Ying and Kevin for their very close 3rd place finish. I think Ying also had the big fish of the tourney but I don't remember the weight. It was in the area of 1.2 or 1.4, not sure.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Big congratulations to Todd, Mike, and Kim for sticking to the same program and getting me once again! Troy good job hitching a ride. I think this circuit could really be something fun for next year. Looks like a lot of good locations in central Ohio. 
Our program has been completely different than everyone else's, but that might also be why we aren't grabbing the top spot! We did have a 13.5 and a 14.5. Both were white and both were in big run. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

congrats fella's! 
i doubt what the woman and I caught would have been in the top 3 but we had a great time on saturday. in between all the musky trollers we caught fish pretty much all day on the main lake. ducked into bigrun for an hour and picked a few roaming fish but ended up returning to original spot.

beatlespins, joshys, roadrunners, vibee's were getting em deep


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Wow - Those are some nice weights for 8 fish. Congrats to all - My question is did Kim blindfold Troy so he wouldn't know where the secret spot was? Ying nice catch on those two crappie.

What lakes are being considered for next year on this circuit?


----------

